# Selling drinks at Fairs.



## travis91

I saw a guy selling nothing but 24 ounce Pepsi drinks at mule days in Georgia.. i would like to do a similar thing at local events because he only does mule days and other things in georiga. We have alot of stuff going on here with in 50 miles. he was selling drinks for 2 dollars a piece. and couldnt keep them in stock. being a non food item i dont think i would need a food permit.. any ideas?


----------



## Ken Scharabok

Check with the fair boards/event coordinators. You will likely require at least an event permit/license and then there is the pesky insurance question to be answered. Selling sealed bottles may not be a problem, but what if your ice container was contaminated?


----------



## clovis

In Indiana, I don't believe you need a food permit for selling anything sealed, like pop or candy bars.

Get your pop *ice cold*, and give people *a good value* for their money, and the sky is the limit.

You'll need to figure out how to buy those sealed 24 ounce Cokes at a discount, whether it be wholesale, etc.

Get a few hundred dollars in ones, fives and tens in change, if you can afford it. Keep it in the truck as back up...when you start running low on change, you'll be surprised how no one has anything smaller than a $20.


----------



## clovis

Oh, one more thing:

Go get 'em!!!! Make some money!!!! America was built by people like you who had a good idea and worked it hard.


----------



## Bandit

Good luck , if You find that insurance is required , there is some very affordable vendors insurance out there , that I found on a vendors forum that I am on , but Not if You are preparing food . Just ask 
Bandit


----------



## clovis

Travis,

I think the big obstacle is going to be finding events where you can set up. Most events have their food and drink concessions locked up with one or two vendors, or they run it themselves.

These event folks know that the profits can be high, so they want to pocket that money themselves.

One idea is to set up in an area outside of the event if they won't let you set up inside...close to the gate...but not inside. People will go to where the value is. 

There used to be a swap meet where only one vendor set up inside, and was charging $3 for a Coke...but that was 15 years ago. Anyone attending the swap meet walked across the road, off the fair grounds, and got Cokes for $1.50.

Don't forget to get Gatorade and bottled ice tea. On a hot humid day, I'll pay for those, but not a Coke.

Just an idea....


----------



## travis91

the events around here normally have over 50 food type venders. i was going to do 24 ounce pepsi products... because pepsi fans wont drink a coke but most coke fans will drink a dr pepper. and 32 ounce gatorrades, and some sort of tea.. i talked to the local pepsi bottling company and they said i could but everything from sams club much cheaper than directly from them


----------



## JIL

we did this this summer....... we sold what we dubbed tropical creme soda's when people tried them they liked them, we had a tiki hut tent set up with all the decor fitting for the drink but...... with so many vending booths we made a whole $80. before cost was taken out. the events we were able to get into were small and they only let in so many vendors we also set up a fun house air house type things that was our foot in the door but did not cover cost that it took to set up. the most we made at one event both revenus drink and fun house was $300. and that was before cost of items. I hope you can find a door that opens and you prosper but know that the days are HOT and LONG it's not easy money everyone said this year has been the worst ever people are going out and looking and visiting and not spending money very little if any. the guy selling cheap ice tea did the best. again just some of my hind sight from this summer. Good luck!! JIL


----------



## Bandit

'' everyone said this year has been the worst ever people are going out and looking and visiting and not spending money very little if any. the guy selling cheap ice tea did the best. again just some of my hind sight from this summer. Good luck!! JIL ''

Just a Lot of Looky Loos this season was My thought too . We scouted a couple of fairs this year and they are buying the overpriced junk food and All Rides One Price Bracelet " only " for the rides , the regular nites were really slow .
One of the Vendor forum's I am on reflects this also


----------



## clovis

travis91 said:


> because pepsi fans wont drink a coke but most coke fans will drink a dr pepper.


That is very true about me. I think I'd rather drink pond water than a Pepsi.

Why not just carry a few cases of Coke and Diet Coke while you are at it? If you start with 20 cases of Pepsi, why not add 2 cases of Coke and 2 cases of Diet Coke to see how they sell?

If I walk by, and you are out of Dr Pepper, and don't have Coke, I wouldn't drink a Pepsi if you gave it to me. My daughter would, as well as my dad, but the rest of my family wouldn't either.

FWIW, this is not an argument about what tastes better...this is about providing as much product with as little overhead as possible while making the most profit you can while you are working. 

This, of course, would be a different topic if you had to commit to either Pepsi or Coke, like a national franchise like Chick-fil-A. But really, there is no commitment, except to the customer and to your bottom line.


----------



## clovis

Oh, also:

I had a friend once that sold canned pop at fairs. He used cake and sheet pans, filled them with water, froze them and dumped them in chest coolers before he left.

He would bust that sheet ice up with a hammer, and dumped it in with the bagged ice he bought, just to save the $$$ he spent on ice.


----------



## Ken Scharabok

You can do similar with plastic milk jugs. Cut off rounded top. Fill with water and freeze. Once set out for a bit, block will slip right out of jug.

Also consider other sales opportunities, such as estate auctioneers which do not already have someone lined up.

At one time Pepsi tried to sell itself to Coke, but the head of Coke at that time hated Pepsi, calling it pee-cola, to be polite. One of those now stupid business decisions as Coke would have dominated the market.


----------



## luvrulz

clovis said:


> Travis,
> 
> I think the big obstacle is going to be finding events where you can set up. Most events have their food and drink concessions locked up with one or two vendors, or they run it themselves.
> 
> These event folks know that the profits can be high, so they want to pocket that money themselves.
> 
> One idea is to set up in an area outside of the event if they won't let you set up inside...close to the gate...but not inside. People will go to where the value is.
> 
> There used to be a swap meet where only one vendor set up inside, and was charging $3 for a Coke...but that was 15 years ago. Anyone attending the swap meet walked across the road, off the fair grounds, and got Cokes for $1.50.
> 
> Don't forget to get Gatorade and bottled ice tea. On a hot humid day, I'll pay for those, but not a Coke.
> 
> Just an idea....


Not necessarily - check with the events you want to book at and SELL, SELL, SELL! I think it's a great idea and GOOD LUCK! Keep lots of change and check with the chamber of commerce in those areas you want to go to. They usually have a list of vendors and they can put you on their lists. Here in Ky, all you need is a license for the city you are in - maybe $25 annually. Good luck!


----------



## luvrulz

Ken Scharabok said:


> You can do similar with plastic milk jugs. Cut off rounded top. Fill with water and freeze. Once set out for a bit, block will slip right out of jug.
> 
> Also consider other sales opportunities, such as estate auctioneers which do not already have someone lined up.
> 
> At one time Pepsi tried to sell itself to Coke, but the head of Coke at that time hated Pepsi, calling it pee-cola, to be polite. One of those now stupid business decisions as Coke would have dominated the market.


We bake alot for our Farmer's Mkt and we save the canola oil jugs and wash them out really well and fill and freeze. They're heavy plastic, don't break up like the milk jugs and you can reuse and refreeze. I have a ton of them and will save more if you anyone wants them!


----------



## luvrulz

clovis said:


> That is very true about me. I think I'd rather drink pond water than a Pepsi.
> 
> Why not just carry a few cases of Coke and Diet Coke while you are at it? If you start with 20 cases of Pepsi, why not add 2 cases of Coke and 2 cases of Diet Coke to see how they sell?
> 
> If I walk by, and you are out of Dr Pepper, and don't have Coke, I wouldn't drink a Pepsi if you gave it to me. My daughter would, as well as my dad, but the rest of my family wouldn't either.
> 
> FWIW, this is not an argument about what tastes better...this is about providing as much product with as little overhead as possible while making the most profit you can while you are working.
> 
> This, of course, would be a different topic if you had to commit to either Pepsi or Coke, like a national franchise like Chick-fil-A. But really, there is no commitment, except to the customer and to your bottom line.


And LOTS OF WATER. Watch for when stuff is on sale and buy it up then!


----------



## Ken Scharabok

If your state has a sales tax, check on getting an exemption for use (in manufacturing) or resale. However, I do need to collect state sales tax on anything I sell within TN and turn it over to the state on a quarterly basis. I also have a county business license.


----------



## clovis

Ken Scharabok said:


> You can do similar with plastic milk jugs. Cut off rounded top. Fill with water and freeze. Once set out for a bit, block will slip right out of jug.
> 
> Also consider other sales opportunities, such as estate auctioneers which do not already have someone lined up.


Those are some great ideas!!!

My friend used the sheet cake pans because he said he could get more ice in his chest coolers, and freeze more at one time.

If you use milk jugs, make sure they are crazy clean and rinsed super duper well.

As for the auctions...that is even a better idea.


----------



## clovis

luvrulz said:


> Not necessarily - check with the events you want to book at and SELL, SELL, SELL! I think it's a great idea and GOOD LUCK! Keep lots of change and check with the chamber of commerce in those areas you want to go to. They usually have a list of vendors and they can put you on their lists. Here in Ky, all you need is a license for the city you are in - maybe $25 annually. Good luck!


There are several events in our area that have 'closed' lists of vendors. 

Take, for instance, a garden show in our area. That show draws a large crowd of people, but the garden club is the only one that is allowed to sell food or drink.

The last time I checked (many years ago), the Indiana State Fair would only allow Coke to be sold, and you had to buy your cups from the fair, so they could get a cut too.

There is a tractor show too, and I think that they only allow local not for profits to sell food, like the Elks and Lions Clubs. 

My main point was that it may take some work finding spots to set up, but don't be discouraged at first.


----------



## clovis

To expand a little:

If you have a hard time finding places to set up...there are opportunities out there if you are bold and creative, and want to make money.

For instance, the best auctioneers here draw huge crowds. For what ever reason, they have the _worst_ food vendor in Indiana. This vendor is dirty, loud mouthed, and outrageously overpriced...and greedy. I have no idea how or why the auctioneers continue to allow this vendor to set up.

The vendor tries to charge $1.50 for a 12 ounce cup of Coke poured from a 2 liter with dirty, home made ice. A hamburger smaller than an 89 cent McDonald's cheeseburger is $3.75. A 12 ounce cup of cheap coffee is $1.50. 

After a little incident when my 6 year old was begging me for a $1.25 bag of chips (the smallest Frito-Lay makes) from this vendor, and the vendor got _angry_ and condescendingly said "Be a good daddy and come buy her some chips!!!! You ain't got a dollar for your daughter?!?!?!?!" They said it loud enough so everyone could hear it, with the emphasis being that I would be so embarrassed in front of that crowd that I would spend my money. FWIW, my daughter's begging was a private conversation between my daughter and I that the vendor overheard and decided to make their business. I've sworn that I'll never spend a dime with that vendor as long as I live. 

In fact, I've often thought about setting up on the street during these auctions and selling drinks, just like Travis wants to, and selling them dirt cheap. Around here, no one would care what you sold on the street during an auction, even the auctioneers. I'd like to do it just to spite that food vendor, while giving the customer excellent value, and making a bunch of money at the same time.


----------



## luvrulz

The county chamber office here has a list, and the counties next to us does too. We started setting up tables at the little local things and did really well. We limited our travel by going to counties that bordered on ours and saved that way. And did a bang up business! if the event is closed - go to the next one on the list. The state fair in Ky is in Louisville and the fee to set up there is astronomical.....plus there are so many people selling the same thing. We researched which ones had a policy of not doing duplicate vendors selling duplicate items.... Better for the people setting up too and the people holding the fair or event!


----------



## clovis

We went to the Brickyard 400 today at the Indianapolis Motor Speedway.

Of course, they handle all of their own concession sales, but outside the track, there were a ton of people selling bottled water for $1, and one kid was selling Gatorade for $2.

Most people were set up on the very narrow strip between the sidewalk and the street in the residential areas outside the track, and I saw at least two people selling water out of the back of their truck parked on the street.

The only dollar I spent today went to a mom and her two kids selling bottled water. They were selling a name brand water, while lots of others were selling the cheap store brand stuff.


----------



## Bandit

When We were selling every day at the flea market in Old Orchard Maine we would fill up a tub with ice and a couple of cases of Sunny Delight at $ 1.25 a bottle and would run out We were buying all We could get from a close out dealer just shy of the expiration date for $ 2.00 a case of 32 . ( Nice profit , minus cost of ice and what the Girls drank , LOL ) 
There are a couple of web sites ( free and $$ ) that list most of the fairs if anyone is interested ?


----------



## Ken Scharabok

You could also perhaps sell the small bags of chips, pretzels and such. If you were to say put salted peanut nuts in a zip-lock bag I suspect you would then need a food vendors' license. Check out Sam's Clubs and COSCO (sp?) on wholesale prices.

Some states may require you to also collect a return deposit amount.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl

We went to the WI state fair last weekend, and there were people outside the gates with water and soda. Their signs said water 1$ now, inside the gate 3$. And it was HOT.


----------



## clovis

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> We went to the WI state fair last weekend, and there were people outside the gates with water and soda. Their signs said water 1$ now, inside the gate 3$. And it was HOT.


Now that is what I'm talking about.

I actually was thinking about this for the Indiana State Fair, which is going on this week. I just wonder if you set up on Fall Creek Road somewhere....


----------



## cwgrl23

Bandit said:


> '' everyone said this year has been the worst ever people are going out and looking and visiting and not spending money very little if any. the guy selling cheap ice tea did the best. again just some of my hind sight from this summer. Good luck!! JIL ''
> 
> Just a Lot of Looky Loos this season was My thought too . We scouted a couple of fairs this year and they are buying the overpriced junk food and All Rides One Price Bracelet " only " for the rides , the regular nites were really slow .
> One of the Vendor forum's I am on reflects this also


Bandit - I would love to know what vendor forums you are on! We are doing the fair circuit part time now and looking to do more and maybe expand to a second trailer or additional lines. Would love to network with others are that like 14 hours days in the heat eating dirt and sawdust all day. :run: :hammer:

Carrie in SD


----------



## cwgrl23

Ken Scharabok said:


> You could also perhaps sell the small bags of chips, pretzels and such. If you were to say put salted peanut nuts in a zip-lock bag I suspect you would then need a food vendors' license. Check out Sam's Clubs and COSCO (sp?) on wholesale prices.
> 
> Some states may require you to also collect a return deposit amount.


Most events still require a food vendor's license. Plus a Health Inspector will check out your facilities as well. Plus the State Tax board will have to issue you a temp sales tax id. In our case with a trailer, we also had to get inspected by the State Electric Board to make sure our trailer was wired properly. And all this is for our county fair. However, over 200,000 people come to this fair for 7 days.

Carrie in SD


----------



## Bandit

Carrie 
You have a PM


----------

